# My Toys



## Snookboy (Apr 28, 2006)

My current setup consists of:

Samsung 5674 HLP 
NAD 773 Reciever
Denon 3910 DVD
Paradigm Studio:
60's
570 CC
ADP 470
Siesmic 12

I've had this set up for about 18 months now. Pretty pleased with it. I think the biggest problem I have is with my room and I'm currently looking into trying to improve that situation.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice... do you have a dedicated HT room now or are you sharing with another room?


----------

